# For those that insist that they stay original.....i say.... meh.



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 12, 2011)

*Ok so i found this bike up in Santa Cruz California back in 2009.  It was stuck in a wood shop collecting dust for years...so I bought it and took it home. I decided to give it a better rocket ray light as the original one was rotting and house paint covered up the bad corroded chrome (take your batteries out when not in use or when storing these bikes--battery acid will kill thin metal for sure when it leaks)....then I got a Mesinger leather saddle for it and replaced the tires with whitewalls indian head Carlisle brand.  Cleaned up the tank and checked the inards which was clean and free of batteries...once i rolled the fenders and secured all the parts.  It turned out great.  *


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2011)

looks good to me!


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 13, 2011)

*Looks awesome!*

I like it.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 13, 2011)

That Hornet really turned out great.  Looks period and clean.  Is that an Excelsior badge on there? Bonus!  I think only the staunchest purists would quibble with 'originality' on your bike.  It's one sweet vintage ride.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## MR D (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks great to me! Staying original only effects re-sale. Let's ride them frankenbikes!


----------

